# Chuck Klosterman's review of the Beatles box set



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.avclub.com/articles/chuck-klosterman-repeats-the-beatles,32560/

Enjoy :smile:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Funny stuff. I never heard of this guy before, but he has some brilliant observations:

"Pop archivists might be intrigued by this strange parallel between the Beatles and the Stones catalogue—it often seems as if every interesting thing The Rolling Stones ever did was directly preceded by something the Beatles had already accomplished, and it almost feels like the Stones completely stopped evolving once the Beatles broke up in 1970. But this, of course, is simply a coincidence. I mean, what kind of bozo would compare the Beatles to The Rolling Stones?"

Who indeed?!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

You have to admit that it is amazing that the Beatles were able to copy, in advance, everything that the Stones did. :bow::bow::bow::bow:

Klosterman's article is brilliant in it's own way.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Big big Klosterman fan, his observations about life and frequently music are awesome.

You might also like his Chinese Democracy review - http://www.avclub.com/articles/chuck-klosterman-reviews-chinese-democracy,2539/ It's a pretty damn amazing observation of the album.

He also wrote an awesome book called "Killing Yourself To Live". It's a road trip book where he goes to places famous musicians have died. It wanders off topic quite frequently but it's still a great read. I was on vacation somewhere at a book store and the upside down V caught my eye and I was like oh yeah that's gotta be good!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I read everything Klosterman puts out, from books to articles to blogs. Fantastic writer! And this review is great as well.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I enjoyed all of the comments that followed more than the article. kkjuw:smile:

The Beatles, collectively, were without a doubt, the true Kings of Pop Music.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Loved the review! Nothing like a teeny bit of tongue-in-cheek! What a coincidence that I had gone out and bought a new copy of The Beatles (White Album) just before I turned on my computer. They did a great job of it, and now the big question remains...do I pick and choose which albums I buy until I (maybe) own the entire catalog, which I have never done before, or do I start dropping Christmas hints for the BIG BOX? STILL the greatest group in history!
-Mikey


----------

